# Porblema al compilar Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.500.0

## Yczo

Hola, muy buenas, vereis, estoy tratando de instalar gscan2pdf desde el overlay de sabayon en un entrono KDE. El caso, que al compilar la dependencia Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.500.0 obtengo el siguiente error:

>> Emerging (13 of 16) dev-perl/Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.500.0

* Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.50.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.50.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.500.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.500.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.500.0/work/Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.50 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.500.0/work/Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.50 ...

* Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

* perl Makefile.PL PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor INSTALLMAN3DIR=none DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.500.0/image/

Can't locate Glib/MakeHelper.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.4/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.4 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval  :Cool:  line 1.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval  :Cool:  line 1.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

MakeMaker FATAL: prerequisites not found.

Glib not installed

Gtk2 not installed

Please install these modules first and rerun 'perl Makefile.PL'.

* ERROR: dev-perl/Gtk2-Ex-Simple-List-0.500.0 failed (configure phase):

* Unable to build!

0.500.0/temp/build.log'.

Creo que tengo los paquetes de requisitos instalados, mirad:

$ eix-installed all|grep glib

dev-cpp/glibmm-2.32.1

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.100

dev-libs/glib-2.32.4-r1

dev-perl/glib-perl-1.242.0

media-libs/taglib-1.7.2

net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3

net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.18.1

sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3

$ eix-installed all|grep gtk2

dev-perl/gtk2-ex-formfactory-0.670.0

dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.242.0

No se me ocurre nada, de no ser que mi sistema es kde puro y de eso da algun error extraño pero no me atrevo a hacer nada si saber lo que hago. He buscado y no encontré nada al respecto.

Agradecería una ayuda si alguien ha tenido experiencia similar. 

Un saludo

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Creo que tengo los paquetes de requisitos instalados
> 
> 

 

¿Tienes instalado virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker?, ¿Has probado instalandolo? imagino que junto con perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker.

Salu2.

----------

## Yczo

Si, por desgracia, pero gracias por la idea.

# eix perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker

[I] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker

     Available versions:  6.56 ~6.580.0 ~6.590.0 6.620.0

     Installed versions:  6.620.0(14:06:57 29/11/12)

     Description:         Virtual for ExtUtils-MakeMaker

Saludos

----------

